

Why I Hire Vets - Jeff_29
http://www.inc.com/randy-stover/why-i-only-hire-veterans.html

======
Jeff_29
Considering we just celebrated Veterans' Day, and the fact that I happen to be
a Veteran, I thought I would post a plug for the benefits of hiring Vets.

Thank you to all who do!

